# Best portable iphone/ipod amplifier



## Will2403 (Jan 5, 2011)

*Best portable iphone/ipod speakers*

Hi, I'm preparing for future protests and marches and I would like a battery powered amplifier for my iphone so i can bang out some tunes whilst out and about for people to enjoy.

Reccomendations?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 5, 2011)

is this people you know,
or strangers on buses?


----------



## Will2403 (Jan 5, 2011)

its for walking along a march, sitting in the park, vodafone protests, 

no buses involved.


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm using these:


----------



## Will2403 (Jan 5, 2011)

not exactly pocket sized

is it a generator or car battery or something?


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 5, 2011)

um, yes.  Bit bigger than a car battery it's actually from a hardly used electrical vacuum cleaner.


----------



## Will2403 (Jan 5, 2011)

i want something I can either put in a rucksack or a pocket or trousers combat pocket - so not too much bigger than the iphone.


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 5, 2011)

Small battery = either short duration or quiet sounds.

How loud/long do you want it?


----------



## Kanda (Jan 5, 2011)

Everyone here used to rave about T-Amps didn't they??


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 5, 2011)

I've got a t amp.  Very nice, loud for the power.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 5, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Everyone here used to rave about T-Amps didn't they??


 
Yeah, this'd do you - power any hifi speaker(s) from it. hours and hours of high quality amplification from 8 AAs


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 5, 2011)

dunno about hours and hours.  that's probably less than an hour at full blast (2x20w) if I've done the calcs right.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 5, 2011)

Best bet is probably getting something like this which you can sling over your back and shove a bunch of batteries into.






Anything larger will be cumbersome to carry and you'll be having to carry round super large batteries and stuff. Plus you don't want something too expensive or large in case the weather turns.


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 5, 2011)

40w is 3 1/3 amps at 12v.  

The AA rechargeables I just looked at were 2500mAh each at 1.2v so 10 of them would be 2.5Ah @12v, right?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 5, 2011)

Well, depends on the speakers you pair with it and how loud you go. I know I got around 6-8 hours out of my gale bookshelf speakers. Plenty loud enough.


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 5, 2011)

How do you link the batteries to the amp?


----------



## Will2403 (Feb 14, 2011)

http://www.play.com/Electronics/Electronics/4-/11596618/X-Mi-X-mini-Max-2-Portable-iPod-MP3-Speakers-Red/Product.html?_%24ja=tsid:11518|cat:11596618|prd:11596618

i was talking rubbish. i wanted speakers, not sure why i put amp, anyway found some:










expensive but seem good. anyone with experience of them?


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 14, 2011)

Those are both amp _and_ speakers 

They're not very loud tbh


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 14, 2011)

These are a 1/3 of the price and just as good.

http://www.play.com/Electronics/Ele...niversal-Portable-Speaker-System/Product.html


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 14, 2011)

This is prob your best bet - http://www.amazon.co.uk/iMaingo-Portable-Speaker-System-Players/dp/B001DJJO2W/ref=pd_cp_computers_0


----------



## Will2403 (Mar 19, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> This is prob your best bet - http://www.amazon.co.uk/iMaingo-Portable-Speaker-System-Players/dp/B001DJJO2W/ref=pd_cp_computers_0



you da man! 

i saw this ages ago and decided i would save my pennies and get one! and i just have!  my benefits got fucked up which resulted in not being to eat for a week and having zero money for 2 1/2 weeks, but i just got two lots of money in a day and i feel minted! so i splashed out, its my birthday on thurs so it may well arrive then!  and you can use it to amplify a guitar! how frickin awesome!


----------



## Will2403 (Mar 19, 2011)

gonna be downloading all the protest songs from that thread and blasting it out on march 26th!


----------



## Will2403 (Mar 19, 2011)

then i'll get mugged and cry


----------

